# Closet SOG perpetual grow



## hayzy (Jun 26, 2008)

Alright guys hows it going. Ive been here a while reading threw all these pages for a few months now and have finally decided to do a grow with a buddy of mine. So heres the thing, I would love to be able to do a perpetual grow in the closet we are gonna be using. Its about a 3 by 6 and the usual height for a walk in closet. My plan is to either start with some cron seeds i found in some cron...or get a few clones. The main problem i see is that with the room in the closet. 
So heres the idea tell me what yall think. The goal is to get about 2 ounces to a qp every 2 weeks. Im gonna be using soil all the way through. we will start with about 6 or 7 clones(or more depending on what yall think) going directly into the flower closet(want to be finished with the first cycle of clones in 2 months). We will obviously be force flowering them with low or no veg time depending on the height of the clones. Every two weeks we will put 4 or 5 more clones in there until it starts to flow out. At that time there should be about 24 plants in there at different stages of growth. Do yall think there is enough room for that many plants in a 3x6? i feel like it will be stuffed but thats the whole point when u think about it. will be using 1 gallon pots to restrict growth and want spears at the end. Any sugestions for a power of light, i have a 250 mh im gonna throw in there also for a little extra but obviously need a higher power HPS. Any suggestions for venting and odor control would be great. thanks guys


----------



## hayzy (Jun 26, 2008)

i am also wondering if i were to put a fan like this, http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...3&productId=100062867&N=10000003+90401+502551,
and rigged homemade carbon filters on both sides so air is pushed threw and pulled also, if that would keep smell down


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jun 26, 2008)

3x6' closet could easily be divided into two 3'x3' rooms, one for veg, one for flower. You would probably want to setup a mother and clone area on one side, and run your veg on the second side.

The whole idea of having a perpetual harvest is to be starting new plants every two weeks. You would also want to find a fast maturing plant, but not an autoflower. Northern Lights or any fast finishing Indica would be good. If you have a plant that drags out 9-11 weeks, you need much more room than you have to make it work. A good suggestion would be Aurora Indica, Bubblegum or any other fast finisher.

You should be able to have two Veg areas, again one for clones and mothers. The clones will spend their first two weeks on this side of the veg area getting situated as clones, then they would be transfered to the second veg area. After spending a month in that area, they would be moved to flower area one. After two weeks, moved again, then again, then again. If you are planning on doing Hydroponics, you will literally have 6-8 nutrient solutions going so soil or soil less mixes might be your friend.

The idea of a room that gets that much bud every two weeks in that little space is a very technical thing and might be very close to impossible to accomplish. Ideally you would want two rooms the size of your one.

A more realistic goal would be to maximize your space so that you have 1/2 lb to 1lb every 2 months. You could easily do this with a simple clone and bloom setup. If your goal is 450g every two months, you could easily do that with 8 larger plants. Use 600w for flowering, and a combination of a 250w and florescent setup for veg.

As for smell, dont mess around. Drop the cash on a can filter that moves the air in your grow room 3 times per minute.


----------



## hayzy (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks for you posting, i however cant see why if doing a good sea of green i cant get a qp every 2 weeks in that closet. Thats only 8 small plants, each being about a 14 gram spear nug. Thats really only 24 small plants in a 18 square foot area. If anyone has done this kinda spear sog method with a bunch of small plants can you tell me if it is possible or if im just waisting my time. I feel technically it is, using 1 gallon pots as i specified. Also the reason i dont want a veg room is because i want more room to flower and can get clones for like 10 dollars so i might as well just buy 8 clones every two weeks and just stick them strait into the flower room and start nutes and all. this could be interesting.... 24 plants in like 18 square feet....check out this link yall might like it...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4760


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a grow space about the same size as yours--3 x 6.5 x 7.5.  When I first started this room, I sectioned off a 3 x 3 x 3 area for vegging.  Since I also wanted to do a perpetual grow, plants were in different stages of growth.  I started 2 plants every 2 weeks so that I could harvest 2 plants every 2 weeks.  This was 8 plants in the 3 x 6.5 space.  I could use the top of the vegging cabinet for the smaller plants, soi even though I had sectioned off a 3 x 3 x 3 space for vegging, I did not loose the use of that floor space.  Your yield is so much better if you can let the plants veg until they are 12-24" before putting into flowering.  For this floor space, you really need a 1000W HPS for flowering.  Depending on the light you use, the fan you have linked will not be nearly enough.


----------



## hayzy (Jun 27, 2008)

im not gonna have a veg area..PERIOD. like i said before clones are easy as **** and i can load them right in..can someone help me improve my setup instead of telling me to do something different. Can i get a good link to a fan that would be decent. I plan on making a carbon scrubber also i just plan on using that fan for circulation so was wondering if i put a carbon filter over the front and back of the fan if that would kill the smell since it will be circulating everything. i would have a few fans. I would love to copy the set up in the link above from Casno's hash grow so if i do that exact supplement schedule could this be possible. Also i plan i using a 250 mh side by side with my sodium light hoping to keep the plants low. Any suggestions


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 27, 2008)

If I were you, I would place tube fluorescent lambs all over the box, also compact fluorescent lambs around the plants, in the plants. Mix 2400K lamps with 6500K lamps, 50/50 ratio, you will do just fine.

In any case, your grow space is not complete if you do not have a steady supply of clones and a chamber for clones to root. If you have a steady supply of rooted clones, then you are fine... Still I would not buy clones when I can have them for almost free.


----------



## hayzy (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah i understand that. Eventually we will start cloning some cron plants but for now a buddy of mine is ganna help out with clones. I decided a 600 hps and a 250 mh should be enough for the closet. Any suggestions on moving the light around for better all around growth? im just not sure if my little area would need a light mover or not or if i should just move them a few feet left or right every few days to make sure i have best light coverage. And can someone explain to me what a "one count" or "two count" or so one means when watering with a wand. Im gonna try to take some pictures today. 
And since the closet is pretty open..aka not sealed, can someone suggest a good way to make sure your area is sealed so no leaks and a good fan cheap way to clean the air or vent it out. I was thinking threw the roof but if were not able to cut a hole in the top of the closet is there an effective way to clean the air without venting it. Was thinking two fans back to back, with a carbon scrubber rigged between them so that both the fans pull air threw the scrubber and circulated the room at the same time...let me know what yall think thanks alot


----------



## hayzy (Jun 27, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

can use a different fans but i think this will work


----------

